# Aloe Vera Juice



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

Last month when I was at the doctor's, the nurse told me her daughter took Aloe Vera juice for constipation. She told me not to tell the doctor! Is it a laxative? Does it cause additional gas? How much should you drink?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Aloe has two parts.The Gel which is mostly soothing and the Latex which is a stimulatory laxative. Generally the more bitter tasting the juice is the more latex it contains. It is fairly difficult to get just the gel, but some preparations are just the mucilagenous part of the aloe.Like most stimulatory laxatives there is some risk of becoming dependant on it if you use it daily and some people do not recommend using it as a laxative because of it (see www.peoplespharmacy.com and use the herb list scroll bar to see their write up on aloe).K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use 8 0z of George's aloe vera juice everday. Never has caused diarrhea and in fact helps with gas and bloating for me and I tend to have a more or less 'normal' BM everyday. From what I've read, aloe is OK to use but I would trust what kmottus said about the latex level in the juice. I don't know how much latex George's has in it but it tastes like water-nothing at all-no bitterness whatsoever.


----------



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

Where do you purchase George's brand?Does it really help with the gas?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I buy it at Akins or Wild Oats-both are health food stores.


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

I like aloe vera juice. It is very soothing and healing for the digestive tract. I found that it does help c. somewhat too.kmottus is correct in her facts. There is an element of an irritating factor in aloe. You don't need to worry about this because in good brands of aloe vera juice(JUICE, not gell for ingesting) the harmful "anthiquones" or something like that(spelling?) are removed.Good brands also include Lily of the Desert, Heavenly Aloe, and Aloe Ace. Remember to dilute the juice with water and/ or fruit juice(not orange, this is too acidic) it goes down easier this way!


----------



## Patsy (Feb 11, 2000)

How much do you drink a day?Do you drink it with a meal?


----------



## linesse (Sep 18, 2000)

Patsy,A Naturopathic physician told me to take it 2 or 3 times a day, about 20 minutes before meals. Follow the directions on the bottle as some are concentrates and others aren't. Cheers!


----------

